#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 狐狸度假周~~~

## 狐狸

這是狐狸的一日度假照片唷~

----------


## 修諾斯

哈哈，好可愛阿！XD

狐狸大大，你離電視太近了阿！
記得跟電視要保持距離阿！
還要注意燈光明亮喔~^^ 
(↑最近卡通好像都有加這句。)

----------


## VODKA狼

醉倒後還有無後續發展XD?
用肉球彈鋼琴這個讚  :Laughing:

----------


## PandaTwo

> 這是狐狸的一日度假照片唷~


偷偷和你說喔～
醉倒了的那張照片喔～～
有走光說～  :Twisted Evil: 
^^

果然是醉倒了就不顧形象了嗎？
 :Laughing:

----------


## 狐狸

嗯...我自己也知道有走光ＸＤ”””


咳....其實大家都看錯了...
狐狸暫時有毛禿~xd"

補充最後照片~

----------


## 翼緋麟

好可愛,這些是在家裡拍的吧

是誰在旁邊拍的啊

----------


## sanari

我猜是幼狼家
如果是狐狸家拍的話
被狐狸的父母看到
狐狸會被丟出家門的...

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

最後一張最可愛...

被丟掉的話?


那去...躲在箱子..看有沒有人認養吧(雖然可能一堆)

----------


## 孤傲

狐狸真的好可愛喔~  :非常興奮:

----------


## 哈士奇

好奇一下,真的彈的了鋼琴嗎?

----------


## rock狼

狐狸前輩很會裝可愛啊~還是男的捏~我有你的90%就好了 :onion_50: 

看狐狸大人那麽可愛~小心被我ROCK給吃了喲  :onion_59:

----------


## 大貓貓

獸裝好可愛XD
小獸好想要一件的說~
但是家庭因素=  =|||
要做難上加難啊~"~
好羨慕狐狸大的說~><

----------


## huxanya

真的是好可愛的狐狸,
醉倒了真是精華,
有獸裝真是好,
我想要~

不過穿久了會很熱吧?

----------


## 若葉

我看了好想抱你0 0...

怎麼辦呢~~

好想抱喔...毛絨絨的0 0~~~~~~....

-//////-+

----------


## taleshunt

沒有想到獸裝跟圖片相似度那麼高
驚了一下

有機會一起喝梅酒
然後..................(?)

算我一份(毆)

----------


## a70701111

最後一張可愛到炸掉阿。
沒想到獸裝也可以可愛到一個極限QQ
真的讓在下也好想做一套獸裝阿><
不過用肉球彈鋼琴，會不會一次談了兩個音阿？
如果再下在旁邊，一定馬上來個撲倒XD(邪)

----------


## 那岐

狐狸你至入性行銷！！

說！！電視公司給了你多少錢！！（炸）

----------


## 光狼

> 狐狸你至入性行銷！！
> 
> 說！！電視公司給了你多少錢！！（炸）


(好重的商業氣息!)

其實狐狸是狼壇一級機密「神狸行動」的最高成員......(何?

「神狸行動」主要目的:

一.吸引其他獸壇的獸上來狼之樂園
二.以形狐偶像的姿態團結各幫,使狼之樂園一致向外
=======================================
白牙老大思索能力真的非凡........
如此精密的計謀也能想到出來......
我想我沒法拆解所有細節......
總之一句,「美男計」就沒錯的了!
=======================================
以上都是胡說的(柀毒打)

----------


## 狐狸

穿著獸裝會很熱呀....囧

其實我不會彈鋼琴拉XD~要彈的話...會一次按到好幾個音的XD


------------------------------------

哈哈哈哈哈XD
我就是愛喝choya梅酒呀><~~
冰冰的超優

可是我沒有陰謀拉>w<~~
狐狸可是人畜無害的耶XD
下次出現在外面的時後來立一個牌子
寫狼版的網址 把隱藏在街道上的無名獸人愛好者也拉進來吧
哈哈哈哈XD

-------------------------------------

不要吃我>""""<::  :狐狸哭:

----------


## 光狼

> 可是我沒有陰謀拉>w<~~
> 狐狸可是人畜無害的耶XD
> 下次出現在外面的時後來立一個牌子
> 寫狼版的網址 把隱藏在街道上的無名獸人愛好者也拉進來吧
> 哈哈哈哈XD


別譲貼身娛樂記者發現啊!  :lupe_laugh:  
(愉愉的把照相機藏在身後)

我是被狐狸大的可愛照片引過來的
(在HKyahoo搜尋時發現的)
說回來,有點算是巧合........

----------


## 蘭風

口水啊．．．．．．狐狸ＳＡＭＡ，你這一身多少錢啊．．．．．．．你賣麽．．．．．．．

----------


## 狐狸

錢先不講.....很貴XD"
而且我也不賣~

....

----------


## 蘭風

好想讓狐狸大人在給在下做一件阿。。。。口水中。。狐狸大人阿。。。。

----------


## 卡庫爾

狐狸大的獸裝，不是自己做的喲。
雖然狐狸最近自己製作的獸裝套件，看上去也很棒呢。

獸化版上應該有許多關於製作的資料的。
所以自己去製作，也是有可能。材料和工具方面可能有一點難度，
這些東西不會在一般的商店裏可以買到（卡庫爾在上海就從來沒看到過）……

製作好的全套獸裝的話，價格會很貴，但是這不是問題。
由於獸裝的個人屬性，一般來説都是自訂委託製作的。
如果是在中國（包括大陸和臺灣和兩個特別行政區）想要委託的話，因爲製作者不是很多的關係，
可能要找到願意製作的人會比較難。


不過說了這麽多，

還是希望蘭風最後能擁有自己的獸裝哦。


雖然這樣說，其實擁有獸裝的人還是很少的。

所以即使沒有，也不要喪氣吧。

----------


## 古夜小狼

狐狸大是在太可愛了~~摸摸~（被咬
最後發的那張尤其可愛~~
肉球彈琴不知道怎麽樣呢~>w<
狐狸大這一身要多少$呢?好奇下~




> 狐狸大大，你離電視太近了阿！
> 記得跟電視要保持距離阿！
> 還要注意燈光明亮喔~^^ 
> (↑最近卡通好像都有加這句。)


日本動畫現在每個都有這個~
爲了觀衆的眼睛著想~也不錯~




> 嗯...我自己也知道有走光ＸＤ”””
> 
> 咳....其實大家都看錯了...
> 狐狸暫時有毛禿~xd"


號外號外~~狐狸大走光了~~
恩..不對..應該是~
號外號外~~狐狸大脫毛了~~(被打

----------


## 蘭風

TO 卡庫爾
看來還是。。有點意思的，不知道狐狸SAMA花了多少錢啊。。。。至少可以作爲日後的參考啊

----------


## 月下小冰狼

相當可愛（要抓狂了）

----------


## kalacodm

太可愛了   :狐狸心跳:  

不知道會否有影片？　  :看到令人害羞的事:  （遭害

----------


## 幻影紅虎

狐狸真的很可愛
還會彈琴
看電視放炸彈
俺說錯了是喝久
喝酒喝多了會傷身
小心漂亮的毛掉光了~
如果被父母看到了說
那不是我推卸責任~

----------

